# GTRs with black painted original R34 GTR wheels.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Post you pictures gentlemen.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks awesome


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks really similar to my car!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Jags said:


> That looks really similar to my car!


Hey Jags have you got GTR wheels painted in black?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Err, actually no mine are the origional colour- it's just that mine's white with dark wheels.

So thinking about it, it probably doesnt look much like that at all. lol


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mine is exactly the same lol


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

heres my baby and she's MINT !!!!
SORRY ABOUT THE CAMERA PHONE PICS


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

sexual aint it lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bigchris350 said:


> sexual aint it lol


That`s great man.

I got a set of avarage quality R34 GTR wheels and was tying to sell them . . . 
Now as nobody wants them, I have to either sell them for 200GBP to a tire shop and buy some 19" blacks instead or refurbish the GTRs??????

I m not looking in to performance, so switching from 18-19" isn`t an issue.

HELP:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

bigchris350 said:


> heres my baby and she's MINT !!!!
> SORRY ABOUT THE CAMERA PHONE PICS


Those wheels look much nicer in black, the only problem is they tend to highlight the small standard discs. Get some monster brakes, Chris.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

REFURB them gtrlux


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> That`s great man.
> 
> I got a set of avarage quality R34 GTR wheels and was tying to sell them . . .
> Now as nobody wants them, I have to either sell them for 200GBP to a tire shop and buy some 19" blacks instead or refurbish the GTRs??????
> ...


Track wheels!

...Pity they are not in NZ, I could run used Porsche GT3 Slicks on them for Track Days.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R4VENS said:


> REFURB them gtrlux


It really is a tricky one::chuckle:
I have also thought about carbon coating the GTR wheels , but will fetch around 360.000Yen for the process (buys me new 19" Advans or Rays instead)

Cool would be to carbon coat the center cap on the black GTR wheels.


Will have a look today in the used tire shops.:runaway:


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Only a GT-t... but should still be worth a look


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

midship said:


> Only a GT-t... but should still be worth a look


What do you mean with only GT-T??? . . . the car and those wheels look better then most R34 GTRs with the same wheels but standard.


You gave me an idea there . . .


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I really like what you did with the rims midship!!

I think the important thing to remember about the R34 rims is that they are good quality forged items.
So can only really (in my opinion) be replaced by RAYS or the like

I stripped and painted these myself (well with some help) and was looking for them to be more satin than gloss..... have not bothered to do the center caps yet.
And don't worry she had been treated to coil-overs since these were taken


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stretch that`s brilliant.:bowdown1:

Looks better without center caps if you ask me. The centercaps are great and you get the GTR badge, but without looks more JDM . .especially in black.

OK I know what I am going to know.

Thanks to everyone who has posted in this thread, helped me alot with my choice . . . and yeah, the R34 GTR wheels are a greatpiece of kit anyway.

Chris


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments.

gtrlux: Do share with us some pics after you have finish meddling with your wheels


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

midship said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> gtrlux: Do share with us some pics after you have finish meddling with your wheels


For sure just getting my new Skyline ready with some more upgrades and then will post in the gallery.
Here`s a teaser:


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn the black with red one is sick


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

my car with R34 GTR wheels (powder coated in satin black)

hope you like:nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

midship said:


> Only a GT-t... but should still be worth a look


That is a very nice looking car, just needs bigger brakes :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> For sure just getting my new Skyline ready with some more upgrades and then will post in the gallery.
> Here`s a teaser:


What are those little round things behind the wheel? Oh shit, they're the front brake discs! Man up, get some proper brakes on there and finish the job that nissan started. :chuckle:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the rims on the gtt  Black red


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Post you pictures gentlemen.


bit off topic....

the stickers down the side of the car...... do they do them for a 33? if so where from if anyone knows, not sure if i would fit them but they suit the above car


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

Jags said:


> Err, actually no mine are the origional colour- it's just that mine's white with dark wheels.
> 
> So thinking about it, it probably doesnt look much like that at all. lol


classic :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> What are those little round things behind the wheel? Oh shit, they're the front brake discs! Man up, get some proper brakes on there and finish the job that nissan started. :chuckle:


OK, you can send me 550.000Yen to my bank account, and I am going to ad some monsters, boostie boy. :wavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ROB_GTR said:


> my car with R34 GTR wheels (powder coated in satin black)
> 
> hope you like:nervous:


Absolute stunning mate, loving the satin effect.

By the way what tire size do you have on them, 35 or 40?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Absolute stunning mate, loving the satin effect.
> 
> By the way what tire size do you have on them, 35 or 40?


cheers mate, i was unsure about the colour when i 1st had them done but i really like them now. i think the satin is more subtle than gloss black, which i was going to get.
the satin is like a dull yet shiny egg shell effect, also with them being powder coated they are more hard wearing compared to paint

the tyre size thats on the wheels is 255-35-18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrical


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> OK, you can send me 550.000Yen to my bank account, and I am going to ad some monsters, boostie boy. :wavey:


Ok Chris. PM me your bank account details and one of my Nigerian colleagues will deal with the transaction. Is Western Union ok? :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> It really is a tricky one::chuckle:
> I have also thought about carbon coating the GTR wheels , but will fetch around 360.000Yen for the process (buys me new 19" Advans or Rays instead)


Chris, Chris, Chris...

You're going for "pseudo look" racing wheels like those 2 cent common RAYS on your R34 ?

What happened to the bling-bling chrome twenty-fowwwws to get the Miami look ? :chuckle:

Sorry...you asked for that


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris, if you go for that chintzy fake carbon pony, don't forget your medallion.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ROB_GTR said:


> cheers mate, i was unsure about the colour when i 1st had them done but i really like them now. i think the satin is more subtle than gloss black, which i was going to get.
> the satin is like a dull yet shiny egg shell effect, also with them being powder coated they are more hard wearing compared to paint
> 
> the tyre size thats on the wheels is 255-35-18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrical


Thanks mate,

Just wanted to know for the looks. wasn`t sure about how 35s would look on these wheels, now I know.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Chris, Chris, Chris...
> 
> You're going for "pseudo look" racing wheels like those 2 cent common RAYS on your R34 ?
> 
> ...


Are you married to Boostie or do you live in the same car, . .regarding those sequenced posts???:chuckle:

I would love one wheel on my car and that would be a chrome Yokohama Sienna genII mesh wheel. So much nicer then the BBS.

By the way bashing a forum member because he can`t afford 10pot carbon monster breaks or full carbon wheels . . . is social discrimination !!!. . . I sould ask Blowy to ban you lot.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not going to get drawn into a wheel conversation with you again, you'll only go and get all emotional on us 

Who's bashing you? I'm mearly pointing out the contradictions in your posts.

The big dog isn't going to ban anyone, he's too busy polishing his new toy :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> I'm not going to get drawn into a wheel conversation with you again, you'll only go and get all emotional on us
> 
> Who's bashing you? I'm mearly pointing out the contradictions in your posts.
> 
> The big dog isn't going to ban anyone, he's too busy polishing his new toy :chuckle:


Comon, now who`s being a chick here, do you really believe that I ment anything in this thread serious? . . . that`s called sarcasm. We are having a satiric conversation.:wavey::chuckle:

By the way Blowy should better type some HTML lines,so we can enjoy the new forum still in this century . . . rather then getting all green trying to polish a turt beautifull.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> I would love one wheel on my car and that would be a chrome Yokohama Sienna genII mesh wheel. So much nicer then the BBS.


How would you drive the car with 3 wheels missing? :flame:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> How would you drive the car with 3 wheels missing? :flame:


That's the "homez style" mate:flame:


----------



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

looks very awsome with orginal wheels painted.. is someone using the wheels with spacers ? how's it gonna be if you use 30-40mm spacers back and 20 mm spacers in front. will it affect the steering(4wd) on a gtr?

how much spacers is it possible to use in front before any conflict..?


btw. where could i buy som Z-tune widebody front fenders. THIS MODEL -->

( http://www.zerotohundred.com/newfor...ssan-gtr34-z-tune-kit-gtr34-z-tune-fender.jpg ) 

anyone out there who knows???



gtrlux said:


> Post you pictures gentlemen.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Impressive. I was thinking about doing a Z-tune silver with black LMGT4s but black stockies are even rarer!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

I didnt realise how much color really changes the look of the R34 GTR rims! And I reckon the black satin/matt doesnt go well at all. uke: The original color looks far far better IMO... as per the R33s aswell, when fitted with the R34 GTR rims in original color looks far better. 

Aftermarket ones in black however do  currently have 19inch TE37s in matt black on my white R34 which looks great... but now i wonder what if they would make this much of a difference and wonder what it would look like in an original R34 rim color or something else...


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

IMO r34 OEM wheels sit too far inside the arch of the r34 gtr, with the +30 offset on a 9j wheel.

My r34 came with oem wheels on it but were on 30mm spacers on the rear and 25mm on the front, with the spacers they sit OK under the archs.

I have since changed them for Enkei Nt03rr which were made specifically for the r34 gtr, they are sized 9.5j with a +15 (aka wider and more agressive offset)


----------

